# Roberts Lake?



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone fished Roberts Lake "College Pond" in Niceville? Thinking of fishing there soon with my kayak just not sure if its worth it. No one I know has fished there.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have never fished there but now and then during the summer I would see a small boat or yak out there. The upper end looks like a good spot try.


----------



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Have never fished there but now and then during the summer I would see a small boat or yak out there. The upper end looks like a good spot try.


Might try it out. Could be some monsters in there.


----------

